# Paddling home



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Nine years ago my son and his wife and my daughter and I started at Lac La Belle and started paddling home to Gladwin. We have reached Brimley this summer. I also started at alger road in Gladwin county and have paddled all of the way up to Rogers City. Hopefully we can make it to the locks and maybe down to Detour before it gets too cold.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Batm-m55 (Aug 25, 2018)

Awesome! Do you have an online map of your complete route?


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I think that my son may have one.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

These are the maps of our trip.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow! You’ve really have made progress. Very cool, be safe, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Batm-m55 (Aug 25, 2018)

Are you in sea kayaks on the big water and something smaller on the rivers? Camping along the way or just day trips? I'd also like to hear how this this trip idea came about


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

We are paddling 20 and 22 ft triples. Both are custom built by my son. We take camping gear on some legs but most are day trips. It all started about 35 years ago when I was talking to my kids about paddling home from the Red Sands in our canoe. As life works out with a wife and three kids and a full time job. We didn't do the trip. Fast forward 20 years and my oldest started building kayaks. Then he decided we should do the trip and he built the big boats. The rest is a very long paddle.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

That’s excellent


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

No more paddling this summer. Dr says on paddling with a torn bicep. I guess stuff happens.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Curious as to how you managed putting in and taking out your boats. Did you have someone spot your vehicle or a family member going ahead to a designated pick up spot and await your arrival?


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

My wife is our chase driver. We try to do around 15 miles per day and she drops us off and meets us at our landing.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

That is a bummer. Hope you can get back at it next summer.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Sorry I haven't posted lately but I finally got to the doc and he said no operation just lots of therapy and I should be good to go next spring.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

It's time to start working on this summers paddling trip. It's hard to believe open water will be here in two months.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Looking forward to your hearing about your adventure!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

It has been a fun. It would be nice to make it to the straits this summer.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Can't wait for some peace and quite on a small UP lake this Summer.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Amazing journey,
I will be sure to follow this one.
Thanks for sharing.


----------

